# BER Assessor



## larbar (6 Mar 2013)

Hello,
Can I ask please for some opinions as to what the average cost of a BER assessment should be around Dublin and if anyone could recommend an assessor around Lucan area I'd appreciate it.Thank you


----------



## Charley (6 Mar 2013)

I can't recommend for the Lucan area but I had one done recently the quotes I got varied between €115 and €200.


----------



## larbar (6 Mar 2013)

Thanks Charley.Can I ask is there a difference in the service provided by the two extremes?I am selling and the auctioneer wants one,which is right and fair,but as there is going to be no major difference in the rating between all the houses in the estate as they are all 25yrs old,I wonder about paying the larger amount?


----------



## Charley (6 Mar 2013)

Well all their replies seemed pretty similar to me so I couldn't see any extras in the higher quotes.


----------



## Billo (6 Mar 2013)

I paid €175 a few months ago for a BER in north county Dublin.


----------



## larbar (6 Mar 2013)

Thanks again Charley and Billo. Charley,would you mind giving me the name of the guy who quoted €115? Regards


----------



## Charley (6 Mar 2013)

Larbar, their website is bercertsdublin.com and I have no connection to the company.

Best of luck


----------



## larbar (6 Mar 2013)

Thanks a million Charley


----------



## geri (7 Mar 2013)

I got a BER assessment done last August, for an SEAI grant application.  It was very comprehensive, and the grant payment went through with no issues.  It cost E120 then although I see that his prices are slightly higher on his website (E129). He is based in Clondalkin village.  Might be worth contacting him. http://www.teas.ie/


----------



## larbar (7 Mar 2013)

Thanks Geri


----------



## larbar (15 Mar 2013)

Just to report back on the BER Assessor.Charley had recommended bercertsdublin and I went with him and he was great.Arrived this afternoon, did job and cert sent to me as an attachment this evening.Great result and thanks again Charley and all who helped


----------



## Newbie! (8 Apr 2015)

Both of the above recommended services no longer seem to be available. Can anyone recommend me somewhere else in the Dublin area?


----------



## mf1 (9 Apr 2015)

If you google ber assessors it will throw up lots of people - just call the cheapest and ask them to do it. I don't think any one actually takes the BER situation seriously  unless the house is so efficient that it will actively attract punters when it's worth paying someone to do a decent innnnnnspection. Most purchasers have a reasonable idea of what a BER assessment for any given property will be - the older, the worser, the newer, the better

If you want to be more cautious, ask your estate agent for their recommendation. 

mf


----------

